
Amid the Gloom, an E-Commerce War - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/10/12/business/12giants.html?pagewanted=all
======
josefresco
Ebay was weak before this 'downturn', it's just a bad excuse for a fading
brand. Ebay needs to reinvent itself to stay relevant.

Amazon just keeps on rolling.

~~~
dmix
Yeah, it does seem they are looking for causation in the economy and not the
business itself.

